# Stuart Little on a walk



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm not the best photog and don't post pix often. My friend took Stuart for a walk yesterday - we're trying to get more people to spend time with him because he has major separation anxiety when taken from me. He's fine if I leave him at home at the house, but as soon as someone else picks him up or takes him away, he screams like he is being tortured. Anyway, I armed my friend Jenny with some proscuitto and after his initial protestations, the walk went great! Without further ado, here is my scruffy boy:

[attachment=46976:Stuart_o...th_Jenny.jpg]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, he did great :aktion033: he looks so happy and cute  Good boy little Stuart :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh there is my sweet boy! He looks GREAT!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Mmmmmm, prosciutto, Lizzie forgets about me the minute she smells it.  
Stuart Little is so cute :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

He's smiling!!! :wub: He must have really enjoyed that walk with your friend Tami!! Do they have another walking-date?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah, yes......what a man won't do for meat. He sure looks happy. :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww he sure is a cutie puttie :wub: :wub: Adorable!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I love little Stuart!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I love his name  . He is just adorable :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So gorgeous!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

What a sweet and adorable little boy! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is just adorable and I love his name, Stuart Little!!!! He loves you so Mommy!!! It is good to get him away in order to help him with his seperation anxiety!!! Good Luck to you~~~~ :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, he's so cute.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There's my little Stewie Nugget - I love it even when you show us a picture or two every once in a while...Hint...I love seeing that precious little guy!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I adore Stuart Little! He is so darned cute. And he looks really proud of himself in that pic. Like he knows he just overcame a big obstacle in his life. Just want to pick him up and squeeze him! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww Stuie!!!! I love seeing Stuart!!! I'm glad you are working with him....little by little maybe he'll adjust to other people. You know I"ve been working w/Benny's issues too....this training stuff is hard work! Bravo for a successful training session w/Stuart!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Stuart is just adorable, he looks so happy in that pic :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Awwww, thanks for all the sweet comments. I'm pretty proud of him looking so happy on his walk without me. He's doing walks with my friend every week for 4 weeks.....Of course, mommy takes him on walks, too. But my DH doesn't want me to walk him because when he walks him, Stuart doesn't bark at any dogs! He has gotten a lot better, though, even with me. Thanks again for the compliments on my sweet boy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Stuart is such a little cutiepie :wub: . I'm glad he enjoyed the walk with your friend, that's a very good idea.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Go Stewie!!! He's such a cutie patootie.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I just love Stewie. So glad he did so well on the walk. If he knows he gets those treats, I bet he be excited to go with your friend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Awww, Stuart Little is adorable!!! :wub: I'm glad his walk with your friend went well!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a precious boy. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love his smile. :biggrin:


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

Ahh what a sweet little man he is..... Mine look scruffy within an hour of their baths!! I think I am going to puppy cut them the next time!!!

he is beautiful!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

That's good news! I'm so glad your sweet Stewie is making great progress.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't see a scruffy boy but I did see very beautiful Stuart looking so happy. 
I love that little guy. :wub:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

aw hes sooo cute!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Stewart is quite handsome...I think I overheard Baby and Puttie talking about his good looks...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Stuart looks so happy in the picture!

He's a handsome little guy! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good Boy Stuie. You're doing great.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww..Stuart Little is soooo cute!!! What a beautiful little boy he is!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
You need to post pictures of your beautiful furbabies more often- we need eye candy!! hehe..

((hugs))


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute picture...........Stuart Little is a cutie!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww look at that smile! Gigi acts the same way, if I'm holding her leash, she's fine but if I give the leash to someone else, she will dig her heels into the pavement and haves a fit!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Stewie looks absolutely darling!!!

And he loves prosciutto!!!


----------

